
Building C++: Build Systems and Build Performance Optimization Resources - matt_d
https://github.com/MattPD/cpplinks/blob/master/building.md
======
Renana
Another resource to check out is IncrediBuild. It's a dedicated solution to
reduce C++ build times. You can learn a lot about it on our website. I'm
sharing the link to our blog (it's new, so there should be a lot more content
added in the future) where we post content exactly about that:
[https://www.incredibuild.com/blog?utm_source=hackernews&utm_...](https://www.incredibuild.com/blog?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=question&utm_campaign=answer&utm_content=blog_lobby)

